# Respiratory system, informational.



## ascott (Jul 21, 2014)

*Respiratory system*

Air enters the body through the external nares into the nasal cavity.
The glottis is located on the floor of the mouth just behind the tongue.
The glottis is positioned at the choana when the mouth is closed.
The glottis has two arytenoid and one cricoid cartilages.
The epiglottis is missing.
The trachea has complete tracheal rings.
Tracheal length varies among the species, but in some species it divides into primary bronchi cranially.
The paired lungs are positioned dorsally against the carapace.
The lungs are sac-like structures, partitioned into chambers.
There is no diaphragm. The pleuroperitoneal membrane separating the lungs from the rest of the coelomic cavity is relatively thin and non-muscular.
Muscle movements of the limbs and the pectoral and pelvic girdles create the negative pressure to draw air into the lungs.
Chelonians are unable to cough effectively and clear secretions from the lower respiratory tract. This makes recovery from pneumonia more problematic.
See Figure 1.4.3.

*Figure 1.4.3* Anatomy: lateral section.


----------



## tortoise Inc (Sep 29, 2014)

That's very interesting.
I had no idea that tortoise had no diaphragm and the pelvic girdles create the negative pressure to draw air into the lungs.
So I would imagine that when tortoise are walking and active they are more 'aerated' than when they are stationary.
I have seen my young Hermann sitting in the sun and their front legs are moving back and fourth, I thought this was because they knew that they were being watched and some sort of fear....


----------



## smarch (Oct 17, 2014)

After taking an anatomy of hearing and speech class this is a subject I often wonder about in other animals since I studied it so in depth in humans. I find it intriguing that they have no epiglottis, but not very surprising. And their lungs are not where I thought them to be, I didn't realize they went so far back, they have pretty large lungs in proportion!

I'm not sure if you'd know this since its relate but not very closely: what about vocal folds? Yes they don't usually make sounds but they "squeak" when mating, so are there vocal folds or is that just that trachea creating the sound (I can imagine that would hurt!)

come to think of it I wonder how they hear the vibrations they do. Are there informative/reliable sites I can hit up for these?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 17, 2014)

So very interesting! Thanks for posting that...
I wish this was more clear....but *you* try to make Bob be still when he's trying to eat the lens...What are those bumps in the roof of his mouth?


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> So very interesting! Thanks for posting that...
> I wish this was more clear....but *you* try to make Bob be still when he's trying to eat the lens...What are those bumps in the roof of his mouth?
> 
> 
> ...




Vomeronasal Organ or Jacobson's Organ?

The Jacobson's organ is located on the roof of the mouth in reptiles and mammals. It is also called the vomeronasal organ. This organ works by sensing the chemicals such as pheromones.
Pheromones are the chemicals that a living organism emits and that organisms of the same species can detect. Scientific research has revealed that plants, vertebrates and insects communicate in this chemosensory way. For example, the female silkworm signals potential mates by releasing the pheromone bombykol, first discovered in 1959 by Adolf Butenandt. When bees swarm, it is in response to other bees that emit pheromones as an alarm.
Reptiles and mammals use their Jacobson's organ to sense pheromones. Elephants touch the tips of their trunks to this organ to enact their chemosensory perception of things. A lion uses it for sensing sex hormones, and will often open its mouth to sniff the pheromones it senses.
The Jacobson's organ also helps some animals perceive other chemical compounds besides just pheromones emitted between species. For instance, snakes find their prey by using it. A snake places its tongue on the two pits in the roof of its mouth after having its tongue in the air to allow it to properly sense the direction of its prey. The reason snakes have a forked tongue is so that the tongue can touch these pits. The deeper the fork in a snake's tongue, the more the snake uses its Jacobson's organ.

Interesting.....I wonder if this is what you are referring to/seeing?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 18, 2014)

ascott said:


> Vomeronasal Organ or Jacobson's Organ?
> Interesting.....I wonder if this is what you are referring to/seeing?




I know cats have a Jacobson's organ too....But the roof of their mouth is smooth, sorta.
And in tortoises, I thought there was an airway from nares to the roof of the mouth, that's why they put their heads underwater to drink. Is it under the tongue instead?
My neighbor is driving me 40 miles to get Bob weighed today....Watch for the headlines...
Then after we are thru, I'm going to try to get a clean, clear shot of his mouth....


----------



## tortyshawty (Oct 18, 2014)

That is fascinating. I heard that tortoises can store up to 2 days worth of oxygen in their lungs. No lie


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I know cats have a Jacobson's organ too....But the roof of their mouth is smooth, sorta.
> And in tortoises, I thought there was an airway from nares to the roof of the mouth, that's why they put their heads underwater to drink. Is it under the tongue instead?
> My neighbor is driving me 40 miles to get Bob weighed today....Watch for the headlines...
> Then after we are thru, I'm going to try to get a clean, clear shot of his mouth....




Apparently it can look different in each species variety....? I tried to get a clear look at the inside of the CDT here today, but Herman was only allowing a peek...and I can not attest to what I believe I laid eyes on until I am confident....lol...


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I know cats have a Jacobson's organ too....But the roof of their mouth is smooth, sorta.
> And in tortoises, I thought there was an airway from nares to the roof of the mouth, that's why they put their heads underwater to drink. Is it under the tongue instead?
> My neighbor is driving me 40 miles to get Bob weighed today....Watch for the headlines...
> Then after we are thru, I'm going to try to get a clean, clear shot of his mouth....




Also, the air hole/way is between the roof structure and the top of the tongue....so ????


----------



## smarch (Oct 20, 2014)

ascott said:


> Vomeronasal Organ or Jacobson's Organ?
> 
> The Jacobson's organ is located on the roof of the mouth in reptiles and mammals. It is also called the vomeronasal organ. This organ works by sensing the chemicals such as pheromones.
> Pheromones are the chemicals that a living organism emits and that organisms of the same species can detect. Scientific research has revealed that plants, vertebrates and insects communicate in this chemosensory way. For example, the female silkworm signals potential mates by releasing the pheromone bombykol, first discovered in 1959 by Adolf Butenandt. When bees swarm, it is in response to other bees that emit pheromones as an alarm.
> ...


 Would humans have this? Or because we don't specifically rely on pheromones like the mentioned species have we lost that specific structure, or perhaps never had it? I just feel I would have learned about it if we had it, I think that's pretty cool, now I want to check out my Nank!


----------



## Star-of-India (Oct 20, 2014)

Googling the vomeronasal organ and humans leads to info about its presence in fetal development and its function at that point. Apparently it then regresses and ceases to be functional. 

That said, humans are thought to communicate with each other with pheromones. Pheromones are thought to influence our choices of mates. Further it has been noted that women living in the same household often develop synchronous menses -likely related to pheromonal communication. 

Doug


----------



## smarch (Oct 22, 2014)

Star-of-India said:


> Googling the vomeronasal organ and humans leads to info about its presence in fetal development and its function at that point. Apparently it then regresses and ceases to be functional.
> 
> That said, humans are thought to communicate with each other with pheromones. Pheromones are thought to influence our choices of mates. Further it has been noted that women living in the same household often develop synchronous menses -likely related to pheromonal communication.
> 
> Doug


 I always seem to forget I can google things!  I think its cool how we develop it then lose it, that alone shows maybe we still have some use for pheromone communication. I've heard of humans and pheromones especially the women with synchronous menses, I've read studies from military housing though. I've also seen perfume-like sprays with pheromone, so they do still biologically mean something to our bodies even if the organ seemingly isn't there and functional.


----------



## ChloeCrull (Nov 7, 2014)

This was very informative and interesting; I especially liked the picture that maggie3fan shared!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

In mammals the lungs are full of little air sacs; the alveoli.
Tortoises don't have this, their lungs are more like a honeycomb.
Thus the lungs are not nearly as effective as mammalian lungs.
However, this is not a problem as a tortoise needs seven times less oxygen than a mammal for its needs.
Because a tortoise doesn't have a muscular diaphragm, it is impossible for it to cough and this is why respiratory infections in tortoises are so dangerous as gunk builds up in the lungs. it also means that abdominal diseases are not kept separate by the thick diaphragm and can effect the lungs.
So a fat tortoise has problems breathing as intestinal fat compresses the lungs, forcing them to work harder.
The good news is lung cancer in tortoises is very rare.


----------



## Lisa Shinn (Jul 15, 2015)

Very helpful and interesting....my new redfoot was having resp issues. Went to vet Monday night which was extremely helpful. Apparently she has more of a sinus infection then a resp infection. She had been kept inside in substandard conditions in an aquarium with little room to move. When I got her I put her in an outside enclosure for fresh air , sunshine, etc. My moving her to the outside where it is more humid apparently upset her system and sinus infection. Her shell is indented a little from lack of proper diet, lighting and exercise, nails were bad, tail is broken, and she is not walking on her feet properly.....my heart broke for her....BUT I am determined to make it up to her. Thanks for the vet rec.....she was great! Expanded her diet and she is eating everything. Again thanks to all for their help and support.......can anyone tell me how to post a picture if I take it with my iPad with the camera icon? No clue but want to post a pic of Missy, the tort.


----------



## tortoise_world123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Which part of the system gets effected by runny nose syndrome?


----------

